# Walt's Hobby Onroad results Sat 11/11/06



## eddie901 (Apr 29, 2005)

A decent turnout for onroad. The course was a bit harder this week! Had fun cann't wait to do it again! Here are the results:

1/12 Stock Onroad A Main

1. 46 8:03.98 Dan Levy
2. 43 8:01.38 Matt Levy
3. 42 8:03.56 Dan Brigandi BU
4. 35 7:06.55 Dave Stisser
5. 30 4:56.91 Bruce Throne TQ
6. 13 2:10.97 Jeff Gray

1/12 Stock Onroad B Main

1. 45 8:06.42 Dan Brigandi
2. 40 7:55.25 Dan Holcomb
3. 40 8:02.74 Ashley McKeen
4. DNS Todd Ferguson

1/10 Truck Onroad A Main

1. DNS Paul Webb
2. DNS Jim Webb


----------



## bigcheese (May 25, 2005)

You could have a better turn out if we knew where your track is. We have a track in Ohio owned by a guy named Walt & his son is Eddie, but they usually run oval.


----------



## steelrfan (Dec 11, 2003)

Walts Hobby
2 Dwight Park Drive
Syracuse, NY 13209
Phone: 315-453-2291
Fax: 315-451-8708


----------

